# Sprayer Plus 105EX Problems



## Bonch (Jul 3, 2018)

I have a Sprayer Plus 105EX sprayer. Everytime I got to spray something, the sprayer starts spraying wonderfully. About 2 minutes into spraying, the flow rate drops significantly. I can stop spraying and pull the trigger and the pattern will be full again for about 1 second and then drop off again. I have taken it apart, cleaned it, put it back together, same thing.

If I let it sit for a few days and try it again, it seems to work for a couple of minutes and the same thing happens.

I took the wand filter out and did a flow test through the want. It took 4 minutes and 15 seconds to put out 1 gallon. This was after spraying my yard with the lower flow rate and adjusting the gap between passes and walking speed.

Does that flow rate sound right?

Any ideas what is going on with this thing and how can I correct it?

Thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bonch said:


> I have a Sprayer Plus 105EX sprayer. Everytime I got to spray something, the sprayer starts spraying wonderfully. About 2 minutes into spraying, the flow rate drops significantly. I can stop spraying and pull the trigger and the pattern will be full again for about 1 second and then drop off again. I have taken it apart, cleaned it, put it back together, same thing.
> 
> If I let it sit for a few days and try it again, it seems to work for a couple of minutes and the same thing happens.
> 
> ...


Did you get this figured out? I don't have any experience with Sprayers Plus, but bumping this in case someone else does.


----------



## Bonch (Jul 3, 2018)

Not yet. Sprayer Plus asked me for a video showing the problem. I need to make time to make one and send it in. Thanks for the bump.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Bonch said:


> Not yet. Sprayer Plus asked me for a video showing the problem. I need to make time to make one and send it in. Thanks for the bump.


Did you ever close the loop on this. Mine is giving me issues.


----------



## Ccnewton (Apr 29, 2020)

Had issues as you described but it turned out to be a clogged wand filter. My flow rate with a tee jet aixr11004vp was around 11 minutes for all 4 gallons, with the wand filter and a tee jet mesh filter before the tip. Sounds like a pump issue for sure.


----------

